
FCC official: “Something’s not right” with Wi-Fi at Monday’s debate - evanb
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/09/fcc-commissioner-calls-for-investigation-into-debate-wi-fi-debacle/
======
zxv
One potentially simple solution is to use the middle of the 5GHz wifi bands.
In my experience, android and iphones tend to use the top or bottom band,
leaving the middle uncontested.

I'm sure there are exceptions to this, but considering the tradeoffs, it might
have avoided the demand that the press disable personal wifi hotspots.

